# Lithochromis Xanthopteryx



## ballroomcoghlan (Nov 12, 2009)

Can anyone give me info on these Lithos? The specie's profile is always great, but it doesn't really give info on such things as breeding, lifespan, rarity and any other pertinent information. Anything would be great! :-?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It's a maternal harem brooder, it lives almost ten years with a fecundity time of 5-6 years.
It's a quite rare fish in the hobby and in some islands in the wild too.
 if yu want more infos, then give me more details about what yu're expecting.
xris


----------

